# Using Snaps With Ice Gear?



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Just wondering if anybody uses snaps on their ice setups. Any specifics reasons as to why you do or do not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I use a snap with a jigging spoon to keep line from breaking. I like to use a barrel swivel 2-3ft above the lure to keep from spinning in a circle after jigging also. The snap also makes trying different jigging spoons easy


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Only thing i dont use a snap for is small pan fish jigs.....
But vibes,raps,traps all get a snap. Most the time my jig/minnow will have a snap to....
Makes life easier and will allow some baits to work better. An as mentioned-protect knots....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I use a snap for all my walleye fishing and never for panfish. Vibes, jigging raps, jigging spoons all get attached to a snap. Makes switching so much quicker and let's the lure dance a little more down there. I use 6 lb fireline to a micro swivel to a 2-3' flouro leader then a snap.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Only thing i dont use a snap for is small pan fish jigs.....
> But vibes,raps,traps all get a snap. Most the time my jig/minnow will have a snap to....
> Makes life easier and will allow some baits to work better. An as mentioned-protect knots....


X2


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> I use a snap for all my walleye fishing and never for panfish. Vibes, jigging raps, jigging spoons all get attached to a snap. Makes switching so much quicker and let's the lure dance a little more down there. I use 6 lb fireline to a micro swivel to a 2-3' flouro leader then a snap.


Same here


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yep snaps are great to keep the line twist out and then when you are marking fish and they are not biting it allows you to switch baits rapidly and find what they want.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Getting Old. Eyes are bad. Fingers not as nimble as they once were. I use these:


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Would a old school swivel that has a barrel swivel and locking snap work the same? That is what I use, but willing to try different ideas too.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I use a barrel swivel on all Erie and inland walleye jigging lure rigs. Only thing is, I keep trying to "catch" that little fish making the mark 15" above my lure mark on my Vex! But it keeps it's distance and I can never get the lure in front of it!!


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Icebucket john what are those snaps called and what size do you use?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fas Snaps. They come in 3 sizes. Check your local tackle shops


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> Fas Snaps. They come in 3 sizes. Check your local tackle shops


The small ones work great with pinmins.


----------

